# lime green poop



## flewthecoupe

in my yb loft i have one or 2 birds with bright lime green poop and im trying to figure out what it can be.

i will be going into the loft in the dark tonight to see which two birds are using the perches that i noticed have the lime green poop on them

looks like it could be chlamydia from what ive read does this sound right ? any other ideas on what it might be?

and it shows baytril for treatment , and im guessing treating the whole flock would be best too in the drinker ?

no other symptoms are noticed at this time.

also a was considering deworming all birds with ivomectin before i noticed this problem should ihold off or can this help too.

thanks john


----------



## Charis

John...you very well could be seeing starvation poop which is caused form the bird or birds in question not eating enough either because they don't know how or they are sick.
Whatever the cause, this is very serious and those birds should be separated, brought inside where you can monitor them and hand feed them and medicated them if necessary.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

One thing I will do when droppings are off is to clean the loft good and then spray all the perches with bleach solution. Also I would clean all drinkers and feeders with bleach. I would start by isolating the birds in question and see what the problem is. Paratyphoid may also be your culprit. Also could be stress or change in feed or grit. I don't think I would treat the whole loft unless multiple birds show symptoms. Too many meds are not always good.


----------



## flewthecoupe

i think i have it narrowed down to which bird it is 
im at work so i sent wife to go see what bird was sitting on the green pearch.
#403 who was a very late return from a toss on thursday. upon return i noticed he was missing the plumage around his beak waddle too.

i will isolate him in the morning

waterers where bleached last night and 2 are being bleached now , i do this reguraly.


----------



## Charis

You need to bring him inside and put him on a heating pad, set on the low setting. I understand that it is hot most places right now, but birds that are sick are most often cold regardless.
You likely will need to hand feed the bird until he has been treated and is eating on his own.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

If the birds have grit 24/7 and you have not changed their usual feed then I would suspect wet green droppings as coccidiosis which is common when ybs peck at each others poop.

I saw this also and what I did was I treated all my birds for 7 days with Sulmet and began a* every day *loft scraping routine. 

After I scrap the perches from top to bottom I use Diatomacious Earth (DE) for my floor dressing. 

I do not use Bleach inside my loft but I do use it for my drinkers. I read somewhere that when the chlorine in the bleach evaporates it leaves behind a alkaline state which is beneficial for paratyphoid. 

Instead the author recommended to use Apple Cider Vinegar because its residue when it dries is acidic and your loft will smell like salad dressing


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Makes sense using Apple Cider Vinegar. I would add a bit to your water for the untreated birds. Also create an alkaline state in the loft. For those who ever get kidney stones, take a shot of ACV, works wonders. Got rid of mine in two days. Wonderful stuff. Thanks for the bleach tip.


----------



## flewthecoupe

My birds always get garlic one day acv the next and every other week rejuvenate
and about ounce a week More Wins vitamins from jedds.
The floor is expanded metal so almost no droppings in the loft
No nest boxes or shelves just v perches
The only flat space is the floor of the Sputnik which gets hosed off when I fill the bath water


----------



## flewthecoupe

Btw thank you all 
I will quaritine him ASAP and keep you all posted

Feed has not changed (European supreme) There whole lives
And same grit as always however my ybs don't eat that much grit
My breeders eat alot of it everyday . 1 cup a day to 20 birds and the fight over it till it's gone. The ybs get a 1/4 cup to-20 birds and there half that left the next day.

They only thing worth mentioning is that the birds out on a few very long flights a few days prior 4 hours gone released from loft than a day off than 5 hours gone the next day.and some where exhausted upon return.
So I put them on lock down to rest them for a few days and monitor the flight feathers and try and figure out if the growth of flights had anything to go with there long outings 

Yesterday I even inventoried all the birds flight feathers to see what feathers where growing and missing and keeping a list to try and teach myself the order and affect this has on there performance. I haven't found any articles that explain this proscess very well just a few good tips from you guys.
I will revisit the flights and make a new list in a couple days to compare how they progress.


----------



## Lovelace

I will say this give them three drops of Ivamec and see if this helps, I had a bird once that I tought it was other things and it ended up beening worms.


----------



## rpalmer

hillfamilyloft said:


> For those who ever get kidney stones, take a shot of ACV, works wonders. Got rid of mine in two days. Wonderful stuff. Thanks for the bleach tip.


You have just become my new best friend. I had them bad a couple years back. I really thought I was going to die and made plans accordingly. I now have to be on the watch for them.


----------



## Whitedove06

Hi all- I now have trouble with Coccidiosis now; last week one of my young birds, a male named Hans started to look "frumpy" and lethargic. His vent started to get dirty, and he pooped horrible green swirly poos, not eatting or drinking. With money being tight, I went to the pet store and got some pet bird remedy, but no improvement. He couldn't fly, and stayed a the bottom of the coop. I scooped him up and went to a rehabber friend (no $$ for vet) she said he had Coccidiosis from the fecal float, and that was basically starving him to death. She gave a an antibiotic powder (mix with 1gal water)
"Tylan". In the last couple of days, Hans seems to be improving and getting back to his 'ol self. I always keep the birds area very clean, but found out that this bacteria can stay dormant on the floor of the coop, and moisture activates it! I remember before he got sick, it was very hot, and then there was a thunderstorm and lots of rain that evening (I wasn't home). I am currently treating all the birds, scrubbing the coop down daily and watching them carefully. It can happen to anybody.


----------



## Matt M

Whitedove06 said:


> Hi all- I now have trouble with Coccidiosis now; last week one of my young birds, a male named Hans started to look "frumpy" and lethargic. His vent started to get dirty, and he pooped horrible green swirly poos, not eatting or drinking. With money being tight, I went to the pet store and got some pet bird remedy, but no improvement. He couldn't fly, and stayed a the bottom of the coop. I scooped him up and went to a rehabber friend (no $$ for vet) she said he had Coccidiosis from the fecal float, and that was basically starving him to death. She gave a an antibiotic powder (mix with 1gal water)
> "Tylan".


For your coccidiosis problem you might want to consider treating with a specific treatment for coccidia. Coccidia is a one-celled organism and not the same as bacteria and is not specifically affected by antibiotics such as Tylan but you may have a bacterial/coccidiosis problem in tandem which the Tylan may be helping. Coccidia is small organism that spreads by the means of oocysts (comparable to a worm egg) that get on the loft floor from the feces and can remain viable for a long time out in the air and can be picked up by young birds picking at each other's feces. The organism causes damage to the cells that line the intestinal tract and interfere with the bird's ability to absorb the nutrition from their food and thus start looking sick and waste away. Tylan is an antibiotic more targeted for respiratory bacterial infections, Coccidia are usually treated with a product containing Amprolium or a Sulfa-type drug such as the one found in Sulmet. Sulmet isn't that expensive if you can find locally or order it online.


----------



## flewthecoupe

Charis said:


> John...you very well could be seeing starvation poop which is caused form the bird or birds in question not eating enough either because they don't know how or they are sick.
> Whatever the cause, this is very serious and those birds should be separated, brought inside where you can monitor them and hand feed them and medicated them if necessary.


Well you may have been correct because all the birds look great after 7 days of rest and meds and vitamins.

They may have been over training to early.

First day dewormed , probiotics , red cell and a 4 in 1 med
Second day 4in1 and probiotics 
3rd garlic water 
4th clean water only 
5th acv water 
6th herbot amino acids
7th clean water 

Sixth and seventh day I let them loft fly
And was pleased with there 1 hour return.
Baths everyday


----------



## Zack's Racing

*Young Bird sickness? NO*

My Birds are doing watery/green droppings to, I did expect it to be young bird sickness, but it has now been 7days, the sicking stopped around about 3days ago, but the pigeons are making no improvement. They are sitting in the loft hunched up looking a terrible state, any ideas of what it could be?


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

Zack's Racing said:


> My Birds are doing watery/green droppings to, I did expect it to be young bird sickness, but it has now been 7days, the sicking stopped around about 3days ago, but the pigeons are making no improvement. They are sitting in the loft hunched up looking a terrible state, any ideas of what it could be?


Welcome to Pigeon Talk. I do not know what conditions your birds where in before they showed these symptoms but if it was me I would order a 4 in 1 powder for paratyphoid, canker, coccidiosis and especially E.coli. This is the one I used on my birds and I saw a improvement http://www.jedds.com/-strse-622/4-IN-1-POWDER/Detail.bok. Good luck.


----------

